# I can feel the weight of anxiety lifting



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay so the last couple of weeks have been pretty good SA wise. Ookay so a couple of weeks ago, I muster up the courage, thats the thing It didnt take me alot of courage i just opened my mouth. I talked to this random girl at my school, and this guy whom was out having a cig. That was great for me. 

I still havent found the same success at my internship, but that because idk, its an office its kinda scary.

But classrooms somehow are easier for me at this point. So today I had his group thing with about 3 others.I tarted talking to them! It took me about 10-15 mins to open up but I was pretty comfortable

They were very cool and nice. I enjoyed myself sooooo much today. And Will be sure to greet them next time I see them.

Idk just lately i havent been as anxiety ridden, ive been apprehensive but not anxious. 

OH BOY, a world where i talk to people during the day... makes me so excited.

These experiences have shown me that people arent THAT scary.

And in my group the two girls where kinda shy to you know i felt. So It made it easier for me to be the one to talk. WHAT A FEELING

If I can be myself out in the lonely world then MAN ID be a HAPPY CAMPER

keep it going ppl


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats awesome! Keep taking those little steps and I hope it enables you to make even bigger strides in the future.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Very good! ^_^ just keep trying to push yourself little by little


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

That's great! Glad things are going well for you!


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah thats really great!


----------

